# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Pavers - crushed rock enquiry

## ozizu

Hi to all, being a newbie for paving and retaining walls, i took all the advice from friends and experts for my first paving job. Area being paved is roughly 15m2 andis 90% covered with a verandah, rainwater getting is to a minimum depending on the wind direction. Have just layed about 80mm-90mm crushed rock but while compacting with a compacter, have a bit of a problem. Because the area is covered and minimal sunlight gets in, the area as such doesnt dry very well especially as were in winter. So some areas of the crushed rock base is soft and i feel this a problem. This is due to me watering the area crushed rock base so that compaction is more effective. I have partially dug up the soft areas and the moisture and wetness of the crushrock is visible. Basically what shall i do since when i lay pavers it will most likely sink a little?
Also my original soil underneath is clay. 
Shall i just replace those areas with dry crushed rock and re- compact? 
Could i add a bit of cement into those areas so that it hardens it up but wouldnt that mean i have to add water? 
I have plenty of river sand for the next step, so could i add a bit of that in? 
All in all, about 20% of the area is soft and some quick help would much be appreciated since i hired the compacter from bunnings and have to give it back tmrw evening.

----------


## Buggermedumplings

If it's drenched, then shovel out a bit and put some dry crushed rock in the affected areas.  You don't need to soak it whan compacting, just a sprinkle of water, run the complactor and repeat.

----------


## Planned LScape

How is the drainage? The watering you gave it may be settling in a low area. 
If it's just a case of being too wet from watering, take out the wet stuff, let it dry out and put more in, with just enough water to help the whacker compact it well. Not enough of a spray to make the water puddle, or the whacker sticks to the rock.  
Perhaps lay your paving on a mortar bed and grouted to make it harder and less susceptible to water getting in the substrate. There are also additives you can apply to the top ofthe paving, to stop mould forming in shady areas during winter from dew, water etc.

----------


## ozizu

> If it's drenched, then shovel out a bit and put some dry crushed rock in the affected areas. You don't need to soak it whan compacting, just a sprinkle of water, run the complactor and repeat.

  Just did that added with a bit of cement and has improved the firmness considerably. Also i understand that the pavers should be compacted once laid with a carpet underneath to avoid damage, but before that do i need compact the sand base underneath the pavers before the pavers get laid.

----------


## namtrak

Dont compact the bedding sand.  That is what you use for your level, compacting it will create uneven levels.  And yes do run the wacker over the pavers (make sure you have a piece of carpet on the plate).  I usually run the wacker over the pavers a few times (after each sweep of PaveLoc), to help the stuff settle better between the pavers. 
As with what PL said, I would want to be confident that the 'boggy bit' is just from the water you sprayed over the site - otherwise you could have some dramas down the track. 
Cheers

----------

